# Rafting with YOUNG kids



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

i have a question that might stir a few feathers, but i dont know a better place to ask it, so here goes..
i've got a young daughter who i cant wait to get on the river. by the time i'd be thinking of taking her on any kind of a river trip (i.e. august when the flows are a bit lower and the weather/water are at their warmest), she'll be about 17 or 18 months old. i'm looking for some suggestions, then, for scenic trips of any length in the western US that you think would be appropriate.
a bit of background: im a river guide that has worked commercially for 8 years in colorado and alaska. i have done cataract canyon, desolation canyon, and the grand canyon privately. i know my limits on the water, and don't make stupid decisions, so please save that commentary. 
i simply am looking for some suggestions for a quick getaway to take my wife and daughter for some r&r on an appropriate western waterway...anyone?


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/how-old-should-a-child-be-13842.html


----------



## wetsidedown (Jul 3, 2007)

The San Juan (Mexican Hat to Clay Hills) is a classic kid trip. I've been on the trip with children as young as 12 months. My own girls paddled a duckie down at about 8 yrs. The only real rapid is easily scouted and walked. Excellent hikes, beautiful scenery, swimming holes, and it's essentially one continuous sand pile for kids to play. Typically a 5 day trip. Permits (lottery) are getting a bit tougher every year but still not too bad.


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

The SAn Juan would be a great one like mentioned above. If you wanted a few days along a road and no permits needed you could put in above Moab abt. anywhere and float as long as you wanted. Could even put in at the Cisco take out. Not much rapids, but good scenery.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

If you do the San Juan in August, swing by Durango and do our town run. I've been taking my son down it at low water since he was 18 mos. He loves it. In August there's an easy class III- at the end. At 3 and a half, he now insists on paddling it.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Moab section is a good one. The road is always close by. I have taken my daughter a few times 9 months was her first trip. The biggest worry I had was sun and keeping her hydrated. Small groups, good pfd and a car seat (i did not strap her in but the seat tied down) 1 adult to watch keep a hand on her, shade, shade, and more shade. Oh ya no drinking beer all day. I hope that in 8-9 years she can row while I squirt:-D


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

There are also short sections of the Yampa near Craig that scarcely have a ripple. I have a newborn son who I can't wait to get out on a float- I'm thinking the summer of '09 at just less than 2 years old will be his first time. I wouldn't have a problem with taking him out later next summer, but his mom might be vetoing that action. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mprobst (Oct 13, 2003)

I would go along with the San Juan suggestions, very kid friendly. Also I would suggest looking at Ruby/Horsethief just above westwater, nice weekend trip with no rapids to speak of. From the time our son was few months old, we would take him down the upper colorado from pumphose to state bridge, nice easy overnighter, and since he gets up every few hours to eat, the train noises did not kill us.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Whitewater of the Southern Rockies (aka the New Testament) has an index at the back listing runs by difficulty and by the authors subjective 5 star system. They also have run difficulty by drainage so you can find runs in your backyard. That would be a good place to start. 

You can also sort the run lists at AW and eddyflower.com by difficulty and they list some of the class I/II that isn't in the New Testament. Southwestpaddler.com is also a good reference and tends to have a more conservative slant the sites like eddyflower, it also covers a lot of the flat sections of rivers that don't often make guide books - Like the 118 miles of the Colorado from New Castle to the Westwater put-in (mostly class I and II):
Colorado River, Colorado

Where did you guide in AK? I worked for Denali Raft Adventures in 02 and 03.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I would take a little guy with a little PFD on the Upper Colorado.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Mesa Canyon is a great kid float at moderate levels. For more info, I know there are a couple threads on this subject floating around on the buzz.


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

*Babies and rafting???*

I'm a new Dad and looking for some advice on getting my new baby started with the outdoors. My wife is on the same page as myself; she wants to start him early as well. 

I took my 6 day old son on a 3 mile hike, more of a walk. (he slept the whole time)  

I'm looking for some specific adivice and wisdom concerning young babies and river trips. I'm looking to take my new son on a couple easy overnight river trips this next season; he will be 9 monthes in June. What has worked well or hasn't worked well concerning seating, placement on boat, shade, camping (sleeping), clothing, changing diapers, etc? 

I'm really excited about taking my family down some rivers, but don't want to over do it. I really hope my kid loves the water, boating, and fly-fishing but I understand that this needs to be his choice. Any advice on introducing kids to your hobbies and passions without burning them out??? 

Obviously, I not going to drag him around every weekend. I'm just looking for some thoughts and advice from parents who have already experienced this. 

Thanks,
bs


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Be sure to check out this MB thread from earlier this year where this topic was discussed at length: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/how-old-should-a-child-be-13842.html


----------



## tress33 (Jan 5, 2007)

BS,
if you plan on taking your kiddo out...
in a sense play represents childrens work, a meaningful set of activities that will help them relate in a special way to their surroundings. Maybe before going out on an overnighter try to expose your child to the things he/she will encounter on the trip while in the backyard or on hikes, ie moving water, fish, etc...maybe reading some childrens books...hang out in the raft/boat to get a feel etc...camp out in the back yard...daytrips would be good....enjoy the days with your child....


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Brian, the key to ensuring that your baby loves the water is showers. With every child I know who loves the water this has been consistent. Hold him on your chest and put him under the running water now. The feel, as well as the sound, of the running water will soothe him and later become a source of comfort, not fear. Also take him swimming way before he gets on a raft. As far as seating, when my son was that age, someone held him the whole time and he had a PFD on. At 9 months they really can't sit on a thwart alone. 

I was camping with my son by the time he was three weeks old. I took along a cardboard shoe box with a foam pad in it to ensure he wouldn't get wrapped up in the sleeping bags. He wore a footed sleeper.



JBL said:


> Be sure to check out this MB thread from earlier this year where this topic was discussed at length: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/how-old-should-a-child-be-13842.html


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

A few more ideas.... My wife took a cheep class at our local rec center for moms and infants swim class. Not that you want your infant swimming down the river but it taught her to hold her breath which is a pretty basic reaction and got her use to bigger bodies of h2o. 2nd we set up our tent and sun shade in the back yard. We did naps and feedings while in the saftey of the back yard. Then we did a couple of sat night back yard camping missions so she would get use to the tent ect. Worked out great!! Then onto mellow camping trips and some day floats 1-2 hours Dotsero stuff. You just have to be ready to change plans and roll with it.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

Great advise so far. I took my wife and 2 year old down pumphouse for an overnighter this fall. It was the weekend after Gorefest and the only downfall was that the 4x4 road was open down to the radium warm pool (it opens after Labor Day?). Freakin' jack-ass fest down there. We ended up camping below Radium Rec. area which was fine. Having multiple options for take-outs was great, along with having other friends along, since the little one takes a whole adult out of rigging/setting up camp/ cooking/ etc. Number one comment from the little one: "Where is there more whitewater?" Gotta love that!
We did the infant swim lessons, and it wasn't just mama in the pool, we both went most of the time. During these lessons, she didn't really learn to put her head under, but could almost blow some bubbles, and got some quick dunks to her eyes. She did get to use the PFD to float around the pool.
Then letting the kiddo climb/ play around on the boat for a while before going also seems to familiarize them. My girlie would climb around on the frame on the trailer for hours if I let her! Also a great idea to do some backyard or car camping trips before loading up on a boat for an overnighter. We picked up a sweet childs 20 deg. bag, I think its Sierra Designs? Hasn't been a problem, especially with her between M & D.
Have fun, there really is nothing like seeing these things through their little eyes! 
I'm looking forward to ski season, just got a pair of 67 cms for the Molly Hogan!!


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! 

JBL, thanks for pointing out the previous thread.

bs


----------

